# 2 Monitore - nur einer geht (UBUNTU)



## Filewalker3 (25. November 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir vorgestern Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon parrallel zum WinXP installiert und bin absoluter Linux-Neuling!

Hab zwei TFTs (19+17'') aber unter Ubuntu läuft stets nur einer, mal der mal der andere. Meine Graka wird auch nicht richtig erkannt und in der Liste zum manuellen Treiber auswählen ist sie  bei mir nicht aufgeführt. 

nVidia PCX5300
19'' DVI +17'' VGA (TFTs)

Ich verstehe das nicht da manchmal der 19er angeht und das sogar mit 1024x1280.
Die Grafik Effekte aus Compiz funktionieren auch nicht.
Bitte um schnelle Hilfe! Danke schonmal


----------



## riddler16 (27. November 2007)

Hi. Also das klingt ganz danach, als wenn der nvidia Treiber nicht geladen worden wäre. 
Bei Gutsy gibts ja jetzt(naja ok ich glaub bei der Vorgäner Version auch schon) unter:
"System -> Administration->Verwaltung eingeschränkter Treiber" nen Menüpunkt, wo deine Karte evenutell stehen könnte. Schau einfach mal nach und falls sie dort drin steht, dann einfach mal aktivieren
Auch muss auf jeden Fall das Paket linux-restricted-modules-generic installiert sein, wobei ich denke, dass es eigentlich bei einer normalen Installation von ner Live CD schon dabei ist. Versuch einfach mal das von oben und meld dich falls es nix war


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. November 2007)

Schau einmal unter System -> Systemverwaltung -> Bildschirme und Grafik

Dort kannst du einstellen wie die Monitore angesprochen werden sollen und auch den Grafikkartentreiber auswählen.

Und riddler16: Es gibt mehr Hersteller als Nvidia. Von daher wäre ein Laden des Treibers ja auch unsinnig wenn er nun eine Matrox oder ATI Karte hat 

Und falls es sich um Nvidia handeln sollte erstmal folgendes ins Terminal eingeben:


```
sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
```

Und eben diesen Treiber kannst du dann unter eingeschränkte Treiber auswählen.


----------



## riddler16 (27. November 2007)

will ja jetzt nicht irgendwie komisch oder so klingen aber meinst du nicht, dass bei einer Bezeichung wie: nVidia PCX5300
eine nVidia Karte im Rechner ist? Also klingt mir nicht sehr nach ATI oder anderen Herstellern


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. November 2007)

Damn. Unaufmerksames lesen... du hast natürlich recht


----------



## Filewalker3 (7. Dezember 2007)

Danke riddler16 und Raubkopierer, 

Die Graka wird nun als nVidia erkannt aber unter Win kenne ich es so, dass das Modell erkannt wird, noch steht nur bei Graka: nVidia.

jetzt ist bei "System -> Administration->Verwaltung eingeschränkter Treiber"
das Häckchen bei "beschl. Treiber für alle nVidia Modelle"

Auf jeden Fall gehen jetzt die tollen Grafikeffekte von Compiz! Echt cool!

Ein Problem bleibt aber:
unter System -> Systemverwaltung -> Bildschirme und Grafik
zeigt mir ubuntu nur den 17'' TFT (hängt am VGA). 
Gibt es keinen Weg den 19'' TFT (am DVI) zum laufen zu bringen.

Ein Anfang wäre zB. ein gleiches Bild auf beiden oder min das Bild auf dem 19''.
Toll wäre wenn der Desktop auf den kleine erweitert werden könnte so wie bei WInXP (Dualview heißt's glaub ich).

Ich weiß nur: durch rumklicken kommt man da nich weiter, könnt ihr mir nochmal irgenteinen code dafür posten?

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten!


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Dezember 2007)

Du hast doch in System -> Systemverwaltung -> Bildschirme und Grafik die Möglichkeit beide Monitore einzustellen. Dort wählst du eben einen Monitor als Hauptbildschirm und einen als Zweitbildschirm wo du eben wählen kannst, ob du den Hauptbildschirm erweitern oder spiegeln willst. Und für die Grafikkarte ist nvidia schon richtig, da das das proprietäre Treibermodul ist, das für alle Nvidia Karten zuständig ist.


----------



## Filewalker3 (7. Dezember 2007)

aber das meine ich ja, unter "Bildschirme und grafik" ist NUR der 17'' aufgelistet!

=> Alle optione Unterhalb des Hauptbildschrim-Button sind grau!

Warum wird der andere nich' aufgelistet, wenn das mit dem Treibermodul richtig is und's and der Graka nich liegt weils unter WinXP auch geht?


----------



## Filewalker3 (11. Dezember 2007)

*HILFE - Es geht immer noch nicht*

unter "Bildschirme und grafik" ist NUR der 17'' aufgelistet!

=> Alle optione Unterhalb des Hauptbildschrim-Button sind grau!

Warum wird der andere nich' aufgelistet, wenn das mit dem Treibermodul richtig is und's and der Graka nich liegt weils unter WinXP auch geht?

Was bringt mir ein Ubuntu wenn's nur auf dem kleinen Nebenbildschirm läuft

Weiß den niemand hier wie sich das beheben lässt?

Ich wäre sehr froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Danke!


----------



## vault-tec (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Filewalker3,


zunächst mal, poste doch bitte (innerhalb von Code-Tags) deine *xorg.conf*. Ohne die ist ein Ferndiagnose schwierig. Und hast du dir diesen Wikiartikel hier schon zu Gemüte geführt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualview

*NACHTRAG:*
Um an den Inhalt deiner *xorg.conf* zu kommen, mach das folgende:

Öffne Nautilus
Geh auf *Dateisystem*
Geh in das Verzeichnis */etc/X11/*
Öffne die Datei *xorg.conf* und kopiere deren Inhalt mit *Alt+a* und *Alt+c* in die Zwischenablage
Füge das ganze in deinen nächsten Beitrag hier ein


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## Filewalker3 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo "Vault-Tec", danke erstmal für deinen post.

Ja ich hab des bei "http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualview" schon gelesen. Dabei bin ich auf zwei Probleme gestoßen: 

Zum Einen kann ich die veränderte Datei nicht speichern (error: nicht befugt...), 

zum Zweiten fürchte ich, wenn ich da was falsch mache, geht die graf. Oberfl. evtl. nicht mehr und in der Konsole oder wie das heißt (Strg+Alt+F3), kenn ich mich nicht aus.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum bei mir bei "Systemverw. > Grafik und Bildsch." der 19'' einfach nicht aufgelistet ist.... Dabei wird die Graka PCX5300 v. nVidia laut "Einstell. > Hardwareinfo" jetzt aufs Modell genau erkannt.

Vielen Dank schonmal, Ich hoffe du kannst mir da helfen.


Hier der gesamte Inhalt meiner "xorg.conf": (Die ich aber nicht bearbeiten kann)


```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"de"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"	"ImPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"	"stylus"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"	"eraser"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"cursor"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"	"cursor"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"nVidia Corporation NV37GL [Quadro FX 330/GeForce PCX 5300]"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
	Option		"AddARGBVisuals"	"True"
	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
	Option		"NoLogo"	"True"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Standardbildschirm"
	Option		"DPMS"
	Horizsync	30-70
	Vertrefresh	50-160
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"nVidia Corporation NV37GL [Quadro FX 330/GeForce PCX 5300]"
	Monitor		"Standardbildschirm"
	Defaultdepth	24
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
  screen "Default Screen"
	Inputdevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	Inputdevice	"Configured Mouse"
	
	# Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
	#	InputDevice     "stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
	#	InputDevice     "cursor"	"SendCoreEvents"
	#	InputDevice     "eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
Section "Module"
	Load		"glx"
EndSection
```


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. Dezember 2007)

du musst die Datei aus dem Terminal mit dem Befehl


```
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

öffnen. Anstatt gedit kannst du natürlich jeden anderen Editor wie z.B. nano benutzen.


----------



## vault-tec (13. Dezember 2007)

*@Raubkopierer:*
Das hätte ich ihm auch als nächstes genannt. Zunächst war mir aber schon wichtig, dass er erstmal den Inhalt postet, *ohne* zu versuchen, da drin etwas zu verändern. 

*@Filewalker3:*
Beim Anblick deiner *xorg.conf* wird mir klar, warum das nicht funktioniert mit deinen zwei Bildschirmen - die kennt ja auch nur einen. 

Dass es noch einen zweiten gibt, musst du ihr von Hand klar machen, indem du -wie Raubkopierer sehr richtig geschrieben hat- die *xorg.conf* diesmal mit root-Rechten öffnest. Vorher -und das ist jetzt wichtig!- solltest du die Datei aber mit einem Backup sichern; hierfür gibst du in deiner Konsole (bzw. im Terminal, zu erreichen unter *->Anwendungen->Sonstiges->Terminal*) das folgende ein:

```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.tutorials
```

Das *.tutorials* am Ende kannst du natürlich anderweitig beliebig wählen; es macht aber Sinn, die Rückverfolgbarkeit zu ermöglichen, von woher die Änderung stammt. Sollte mit der neuen *xorg.conf* jetzt etwas schief gehen, kannst du die alte (im abgesicherten Modus) dann mit dem folgenden Befehl wiederherstellen:

```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.tutorials /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Bevor wir jetzt aber deine *xorg.conf* ausbessern können, ist es wichtig, dass wir wissen, welcher Monitor an welchem Anschluss hängt. Das findet man laut Wiki mit dem folgenden Befehl heraus:

```
xrand
```

Poste also doch mal bitte, was dir dieser Befehl ausgibt, dann können wir fortfahren. 

*NACHTRAG:*
Hast du überhaupt ein Wacom-Touchpad? Wenn nicht, kann man nämlich die entsprechenden Sektionen aus der *xorg.conf* getrost entfernen. Und bei der Maus solltest du die Option *Emulate3Buttons* nur dann auf *true* lassen, wenn du wirklich eine Maus mit nur zwei Tasten hast und die dritte Maustaste mit einem gleichzeitigen Klick auf beide Maustasten emuliert werden soll.

*NACHTRAG zum NACHTRAG:*
Um Compiz Fusion zu aktivieren, ist es unbedingt nötig, dass das folgende in deiner *xorg.conf* steht, wenn möglich am Ende der Datei:

```
Section "Extensions"
	Option    "Composite"    "Enable"
EndSection
```


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## Filewalker3 (19. Dezember 2007)

Ok ich habe meine xorg.conf ge-backup-t.

Leider gibt mir die Konsole auf den "xrand" Befehl folgendes aus:
"bash: xrand: command not found" 

Ohne diese Infos kommen weir nicht weiter oder?

Das öffnen und ändern funktioniert dafür gut mit dem sudo Danke!


----------



## vault-tec (19. Dezember 2007)

Naja, also man muss schon genau wissen, wie deine Monitore sich dem System zu erkennen geben und an welchem Anschluss welcher Monitor dranhängt. Eventuell musst du aber erst das Paket *grandr* installieren; das Wiki ist da leider nicht so deutlich. :-( 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## Filewalker3 (19. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab des Paket so installiert:

"sudo apt-get install grandr"

danach ging der befehl "xrand" immer noch nicht... 
("bash: xrand: command not found")

Evtl. helfen dir die Modellnamen der TFTs:         (Graka: nVidia PCX 5300)
am DVI > TFT19": Targa Visionary von Lidl
am VGA > TFT17": Highscreen TFT 1500

PS: Echt toll das dein Post so schnell kam!

NACHTRAG:
Wenn ich "grandr" eingebe startet ein Fenster, welches sich beim ersten Klick wieder schließt! Dabei gibt die Konsole folgendes aus:


```
(grandr:6434): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_list_store_get_value: assertion `VALID_ITER (iter, list_store)' failed

(grandr:6434): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.14.1/gobject/gtype.c:3339: type id `0' is invalid

(grandr:6434): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: can't peek value table for type `<invalid>' which is not currently referenced
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```


----------



## vault-tec (20. Dezember 2007)

Tja, das ist jetzt schon irgendwie seltsam. Denn eigentlich müsste das laut Wiki funktionieren. Dort ist zu lesen:


> Für Benutzer, die dies nicht jedes Mal neu einstellen möchten, empfiehlt sich doch eine Bearbeitung der xorg.conf. Dabei werden in die "Device"-Section die Identifier der angeschlossenen Monitore eingetragen. Dabei muss jeder Monitor einem Anschluss der Grafikkarte zugewiesen werden. Die Namen dieser Anschlüsse können mit dem Befehl "xrand" ermittelt werden. Dieser Befehl gibt auch aus, wo Monitore angeschlossen und welche Auflösungen ermittelt wurden.



Kann es eventuell sein, dass sich der Autor der Wikiseite verschrieben hat, und es *xrandr* heissen sollte? 

Ansonsten wäre ich da jetzt auch überfragt. Und wir brauchen schon die Ausgabe dieses Befehls, da wir für den Eintrag in der *xorg.conf* schon wissen müssen, wie die Anschlüsse heissen. Theoretisch müsste der erste über DVI angeschlossene TFT-Monitor *DFP-0*, der zweite *DFP-1* heissen, der erste über einen normalen Port angeschlossene Monitor (egal ob TFT oder CRT) müsste *CRT-0* heissen usw. . Da man das aber schon genau wissen sollte, wäre es gut, wenn wir diesen Befehl bei dir zum Laufen bringen könnten. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## Filewalker3 (21. Dezember 2007)

Tatsächlich! Der Befehl "xrandr" (nicht "xrand") gibt folgendes aus:

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1024x768       50.0*    51.0     52.0
   832x624        53.0
   800x600        54.0     55.0     56.0     57.0
   720x450        58.0
   640x480        59.0     60.0     61.0     62.0
   640x400        63.0
   640x384        64.0
   576x384        65.0
   512x384        66.0     67.0     68.0
   416x312        69.0
   400x300        70.0     71.0     72.0     73.0
   320x240        74.0     75.0     76.0
```
Also ich will ja nichts behaupten aber für mich sieht das nicht so gut aus...
Da ist ja wieder nur der 17" und nicht der 19" aufgeführt, oder?


----------



## Filewalker3 (21. Dezember 2007)

PS: Nur am Rande: Wenn du dich ans bearbeiten meiner "xorg.conf" machst,
könntest Du gleich etwas reinschreiben damit die Extra-Tasten meiner Logitech G5 Maus funktionieren? (gehört ja eigentlich nicht in diesen Thread)
Aber nur wenns keine Umstände macht und Du eh weißt wie's geht. 

nochmal Danke für alles bisherige!


----------



## vault-tec (2. Januar 2008)

So, jetzt nach den Feiertagen kann ich auch mal wieder in's Internet... 

Hmmm... Also ich sehe bei deinem System wirklich das Problem, dass es deinen zweiten Monitor nicht mal richtig findet. Du könntest mal die folgenden Änderungen an deiner *xorg.conf* versuchen. Das machst du allerdings auf eigenes Risiko; ich gebe keine Garantie dafür, dass das funktioniert, und ich übernehme keinerlei Verantwortung für daraus eventuell resultierende Probleme und/oder Hardwareschäden.

Die Identifier für die Monitore solltest du entsprechend deinen Vorstellungen abändern; außerdem musst du dich informieren, welche Frequenzbereiche deine jeweiligen Monitore vertragen (hier drohen bei falschen Angaben Hardwareschäden!). Oder lass den jeweiligen Bereich mit HorizSync und VertRefresh auskommentiert, falls du nicht sicher bist. Ich gehe hier im Übrigen davon aus, dass dein 19"-Monitor am DVI-Port hängt (deshalb heisst der Screen-Identifier hierfür "TFT") und dein 17"-Monitor am VGA-Port hängt (deshalb heisst der Screen-Identifier hier -auch bei einem TFT-Bildschirm- "CRT"). Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass der 19"-er Screen 0 ist und der 17"-er Screen 1.

Die folgenden Änderungen ersetzen deine Sections "Monitor", "Device" und "Screen".

*xorg.conf*:

```
####### primärer Monitor ######

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Dein19Zoller"
#    HorizSync       XX.X - XX.X
#    VertRefresh     XX.X - XX.X
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation NV31M [GeForce FX Go5600]"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "TFT"
    Device         "nVidia Corporation NV31M [GeForce FX Go5600]"
    Monitor        "Dein19Zoller"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

####### sekundärer Monitor ######

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Dein17Zoller"
#        HorizSync    XX-XX
#        VertRefresh  XX-XX
        Option      "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation NV31M [GeForce FX Go5600]"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
       Identifier "CRT"
       Device     "nVidia Corporation NV31M [GeForce FX Go5600]"
       Monitor    "Dein17Zoller"
       DefaultDepth     24
      Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True"
      Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
      Option         "NoLogo" "True"
      SubSection "Display"
               Depth     24
               Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
       EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Dann musst du noch die Section "ServerLayout" folgendermaßen anpassen:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "Default Layout"
        Screen      0  "TFT" 0 0
        Screen      1  "CRT" LeftOf "TFT"
        InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
        InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
        InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"
EndSection
```


*Zu deiner Maus:*
Laut diesem Wiki-Eintrag (bei ubuntu-forum.de) solltest du die folgende Passage in deiner *xorg.conf* entsprechend abändern:

```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
EndSection
```

wird zu:

```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "false"
    Option         "Buttons"     "x"
EndSection
```
Das grüne 'x' steht hier für die Anzahl der an deiner Maus befindlichen Tasten. Beachte außerdem, dass das Mausrad als 3 Tasten zählt (eine jeweils für hoch, runter und klicken).

Hast du deine *xorg.conf* entsprechend angepasst, musst du noch ein Paket installieren: *sudo apt-get install imwheel*; und dieses musst du dann schliesslich konfigurieren, indem du in der */etc/X11/imwheel/startup.conf* in der dritten Zeile den Parameter IMWHEEL_START auf 1 setzt (und eventuell in der letzten Zeile das Kommentarzeichen entfernst, sollte es nicht funktionieren):

```
# Configuration file for setting imwheel startup parameters.
# Set this to "1" to make imwheel start along with your X session.
IMWHEEL_START=1
# Specify the command line parameters to pass to imwheel.
# Simply uncomment the bottom line, and if necessary replace
# the default options with your own. A button spec of "0 0 8 9"
# will grab the thumb buttons of most mice. "0 0 0 0 8 9" should
# work for mice with a scroll wheel with two axes. Keep in mind
# that each button number must be separated by a space.
#IMWHEEL_PARAMS='-b "0 0 8 9"'
```


Ich hoffe mal, das bringt dich weiter. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## Filewalker3 (4. Januar 2008)

*Hallo vault-tec,
hoffe du hattest schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch nach '08!*

Dein letzter Beitrag war ja sehr umfangreich und ich bin alles drei mal durchgegangen, aber leider hat sich an den Bildschirmen nichts geändert.
Die einzige Neuerung ist ,dass jetzt beide Bildschrm. im Einstellungsfenster sichtbar sind (dort habe ich nichts mit klicks geändert, mit der Befürchtung das würde die xorg.conf wiederum verändern).
Für den Fall das ich was falsch gemacht habe unten meine bearbeitete xorg.conf.

(Ich habe zwischendurch ein bischen rumprobirt ergebnis war immer :
17"er mit Desktop großer als Display anstatt 19"er mit Desktop...
Ich habe vorher/anschließen natürlich gebackupt/recovert)

Die Änderungen wegen der Maus (G5 mit USB-Anschluss! nicht PS/2) mach' ich, 
wenn erst mal die TFTs g'scheid laufen... trotzdem schonmal Danke! 

Ich habs auch schon mit auskommentierten "horizsync" und "vertrefresh" 
versucht - kein Unterschied 

Zur xorg.conf :
Eigentlich müsste doch beim 19er TFT bei Screen>Display>Modes "1280x1024" dabei sein, oder?

Was ist denn falsch an der xorg.conf ?


```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"de"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"	"ImPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"	"stylus"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"	"eraser"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"cursor"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"	"cursor"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

####### primärer Monitor ######

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Dein19Zoller"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 70.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 130.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation NV31M [GeForce FX Go5600]"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "TFT"
    Device         "nVidia Corporation NV31M [GeForce FX Go5600]"
    Monitor        "Dein19Zoller"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

####### sekundärer Monitor ######

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Dein17Zoller"
        HorizSync    30-61
        VertRefresh  50-75
        Option      "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation NV31M [GeForce FX Go5600]"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
       Identifier "CRT"
       Device     "nVidia Corporation NV31M [GeForce FX Go5600]"
       Monitor    "Dein17Zoller"
       DefaultDepth     24
      Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True"
      Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
      Option         "NoLogo" "True"
      SubSection "Display"
               Depth     24
               Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
       EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen      0  "TFT" 0 0
        Screen      1  "CRT" LeftOf "TFT"
	Inputdevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	Inputdevice	"Configured Mouse"
	
	# Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
	#	InputDevice     "stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
	#	InputDevice     "cursor"	"SendCoreEvents"
	#	InputDevice     "eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
Section "Module"
	Load		"glx"
EndSection
```


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Januar 2008)

Im Prinzip sollte ja durch das editieren nur der Zugang zu diesen Einstellungen ermöglicht werden. Also kannst du dort ruhig die entsprechenden Einstellungen treffen (Auflösung etc.). Das verändert nichts an der xorg.conf. Zumindestens nichts was nicht gewollt wäre.


----------



## Filewalker3 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo "Raubkopierer",

leider bleibt mein Problem beim Alten:
Ich habe nun zwar Zugang zu den Einstellungen beider TFTs (über systemverw.>bildschirme) jedoch ändert sich, wenn ich da was umstell' ändert sich meist nicht viel (meist wird nur der Desktop größer...).

Zwischen den Versuchen hab ich gelegentlich die xorg.conf recovert: auf den Stand der nach "Vault-Tec" bearbeiteten xorg.conf.

Natürlich hab ich nach jedem Verstellen zum Testen ge-rebootet.

*-Woran kanns den jetzt noch liegen?*
-Geht der DVI mit meiner Graka: nVidia PCX 5300 womöglich generell unter  Ubuntu gar nicht?

Als langjähriger Windowsuser (98-WinXP) muss ich sagen Ubuntu wär schon die bessere Wahl *aber* so kanns einfach nich weitergehn dass ich in den 17" am Rande gucken muss. Unter Win gehts doch auch... Da ist ja nix defekt.

Danke für eure bisherige Hilfe!
Das muss doch irgentwie laufen (möchte nicht mehr auf Ubuntu verzichten)


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Januar 2008)

Mh... rekapitulieren wir nochmal. Du hast den aktuellen GLX-Treiber von Nvidia (?) und die entsprechend angepasste xorg.conf.
Und die Einstellungen "HorizSync" und "VertRefresh" sind auch den Monitoren entsprechend angepasst?

Und du kannst eben beim Menü "Systemverwaltung - Bildschirme und Grafik" *nicht* auswählen, dass er den Desktop auf den 2. Monitor erweitern soll? Nutzt du evtl. Beryl oder Compiz (unter Gutsy: Sind die Desktop-Effekte aktiviert?)


----------



## Filewalker3 (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Ich versteh' gut wenn ihr bei so vielen Posts den Überblick verloren habt.
Deshalb noch einmal ein chronologischer Ablauf in Stichpunkten:

Resumé:
-LiveCD probiert (19"DVI erkannt 17"VGA nicht) Auflös. gut; keine Effekte
-Ubuntu überzeugt
-mit LiveCD partitioniert (eine Platte; halbe-halbe XP/ubuntu)
-mit LiveCD installt (Desktop CD Edition Gutsy-G.)
-nur schlechte Auflösung etc funktionierte (17"VGA erkannt, 19"DVI nicht)
-Habe mich an dieses Forum gewandt
-nvidia glx treiber installt (sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx)
-hohe Auflösung möglich 17"VGA erkannt (19"DVI nicht)
-*Compiz installt* und 3D Würfel und viele Effekte aktiviert ; wunderbar
-"xrandr" Modi des 17"VGA angezeigt; 19" nix (siehe unten)
-xorg.conf gepostet dann geBackupt und mit "sudo gedit" nach Anleitung bearb.
-Beide TFTs im Dialog "Bildsch.+Graf." angezeigt
-LIVE: "xrandr" => Modi des 19"DVI angezeigt (H30-80 ; V50-75 bei 1280x1024)
-Verschied. Einstellung im Dialog "Bild.+Grfk" ausprobiert
-xorg.conf mit auskommentierten (#)Horsync u. Vertrefrsh => keine Änderung 
-xorg.conf mit angepassten Horsync u. Vertrefrsh => keine Änderung
-Immer noch schwarzer 19" ; 17" t gut mit coolen Grfkeffktn ohne Ruckeln

Gutsy-Gibbon Desktop LiveCD
Graka: nVidia PCX 5300
17"-VGA "Highscreen TFT 1500"
19"-DVI "Targa Visionary" vom Lidl-Markt

Ausgabe des "xrandr" (NichtLive-Session) 17" erkannt 19" nicht

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1024x768       50.0*    51.0     52.0
   832x624        53.0
   800x600        54.0     55.0     56.0     57.0
   720x450        58.0
   640x480        59.0     60.0     61.0     62.0
   640x400        63.0
   640x384        64.0
   576x384        65.0
   512x384        66.0     67.0     68.0
   416x312        69.0
   400x300        70.0     71.0     72.0     73.0
   320x240        74.0     75.0     76.0
```
Ausgabe "xrandr" (Live-Session) 19" erkannt 17"nicht
Unter anderem 1280x1024 H30-80 V50-75 (auf Lidl-Page stehts auch)

Mir würd's schon reichen wenn der 19" t (ob Klonen/Dualview/... völlig egal...)
Was soll ich denn jetzt versuchen/machen?


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Januar 2008)

Versuche mal folgende Zeile einzufügen


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen      0  "TFT" 0 0
        Screen      1  "CRT" LeftOf "TFT"
        Option  "TwinView" "on"
	Inputdevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	Inputdevice	"Configured Mouse"
```


----------



## Filewalker3 (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo "Raupkopierer",

Das Einfügen der Zeile 
	
	
	



```
Option  "TwinView" "on"
```
 bewirkt leider nichts.
(habe natürlich rebooted)

Was ich noch vergessen haben mitzuteilen:
Der Ladebalken (beim Booten) von Ubuntu (hinundher dann größer werdend) wird merkwürdigerweise auf beiden TFTs angezeigt. Genauso alles was *vor* dem Anmeldebildschirm kommt also zB.: Grub-Menü, "starting up...", "Ubuntu", ...

Erst ab der Anzeige des Login-Dialogs blebt der 19" DVI schwarz ("no signal").


----------



## Filewalker3 (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo "Raubkopierer"

Ich hab beim googlen was gefunden was uns evtl. weiterbringt:



> Note for Gnome users
> 
> Gnome places the menu bar on screen 0 and thus with the Intel chip and driver Screen 0 (the external VGA monitor) will always be the default display if it is connected. This applies even if the external monitor is switched off but the cable connected: if you have a blank laptop monitor check if you have anything plugged in to the VGA port. Also beware that desktop icons and windows can disappear into the invisible parts of the virtual display. (see diagram below)


gefunden auf: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#First_discover_what_we_have


----------



## Filewalker3 (21. Januar 2008)

Noch was: 
Ich hab mir einfach mal gedacht, waswohl passiert wenn ich den 17" abstöppsel...

Und tahtahh Der 19" läuft auf höchster Auflösung und besten Effekte einfach so!

*Aber:* Sobald ich den 17" wieder dranhäng => Altes Problem weiterhin

Das versteh ich nicht  Gibst den keinen Weg um beide TFTs zu nutzen?


----------

